# Motivational upper mounts



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm settled on the handling of my 98 Sentra and here it is, Ground Control and AGX's.

BUT WAIT! Mike Saiki from Motivational Engineering goes and makes things even better with their rear upper mounts and bump stops. 

Now more questions arise in my head: Is there a problem with the supension travel in my set-up? I guess so. But what about the front travel, I haven't heard anything about that yet. 

Also, what about added suspension goodies? Are the courtesy tower bars and Ground Control camber plates still applicable with these new mounts. If anyone has any information, it would be appreciated. Thanks. -BEN


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you using the B13 front struts? Instead using B14 struts, B13 sturts should give you 1" extra front travel. You use Motivational rear upper mounts to regain 1" of rear travel.

You might wanna take a look at this thread.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4384

We had a big discussion about suspension travel on B14s.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

SR20Sentra98 said:


> *
> Also, what about added suspension goodies? Are the courtesy tower bars and Ground Control camber plates still applicable with these new mounts. If anyone has any information, it would be appreciated. Thanks. -BEN *


Definitely get front and rear strut tower bars. With my stock suspension, before getting the AGX's and ProKits, I put them on and they made a *HUGE* difference... even with stock suspension. Well worth the money!


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

If you get the front Courtesy bar and have ABS, let Brian know. There are two bar versions out there.
The GC plates will also give you more F travel, but you probably knew that since you mentioned them.
I think the reason Mike made the upper mounts for the rear only is that the rear is really lacking and would bottom even without lowering.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

peter96 said:


> *If you get the front Courtesy bar and have ABS, let Brian know. There are two bar versions out there.
> The GC plates will also give you more F travel, but you probably knew that since you mentioned them.
> I think the reason Mike made the upper mounts for the rear only is that the rear is really lacking and would bottom even without lowering. *


What!?!? That's the first I've ever heard of a different bar for ABS vs. non-ABS. I have ABS and didn't specify. My bar fits fine too. You sure there are different bars Peter?


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

Both Ian L and I received bars that went straight across instead of forward and then over. Straight across is theoretically better, but the ABS bracket and connector box prevent it from fitting.
Brian has a different bar he is sending me. Hopefully one that will fit with GC camber plates.
Don't know the details, just what was sent me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

peter96 said:


> *Both Ian L and I received bars that went straight across instead of forward and then over. Straight across is theoretically better, but the ABS bracket and connector box prevent it from fitting.
> Brian has a different bar he is sending me. Hopefully one that will fit with GC camber plates.
> Don't know the details, just what was sent me. *


That's REALLY odd... I've never heard of that! Good to know though that there are differences! In terms of your GC camber plates I don't *THINK* STBs work with them  Sorry. But, again, I could be wrong. I thought I remembered that you could only have the best of one world without the other. Let me know as I'd like camber plates eventually (oh, yeah, and a quaiffe and a....)


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

> In terms of your GC camber plates I don't *THINK* STBs work with them


I was going by word of mouth and this
http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php?S=d72b6af8df97e5138ca009d0a115eeb6
If Eibach has stopped making a STB due to no sales and Courtesy has a new supplier or design, then you may soon be right about the plates and STBs.
Of course there is Shigspeed plates and a $tillen bar. I hear the $ bar is under $200 now


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

peter96 said:


> *
> I was going by word of mouth and this
> http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php?S=d72b6af8df97e5138ca009d0a115eeb6
> If Eibach has stopped making a STB due to no sales and Courtesy has a new supplier or design, then you may soon be right about the plates and STBs.
> Of course there is Shigspeed plates and a $tillen bar. I hear the $ bar is under $200 now *


That's odd! In the link you gave, it *SHOWS* strut tower bars but has a description of the swaybars under the suspension? I never knew Eibach even made an STB?!? I think Courtesy updates their design every now and then. The STB I have is different than those that I saw from them less than 6 months after I got mine. I actually haven't paid attention to suppliers or design of STBs for a while... I've already got mine so what do I care?


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

Eibach called them Pro-Control-Bars?
There's two sets of STB pics. The ones I'm referring to are the little green ones showing the GC plates installed. The caption is about the bars fitting with the plates.

So when are you getting the Almera? Is it going to be Yellow?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

peter96 said:


> *Eibach called them Pro-Control-Bars?
> There's two sets of STB pics. The ones I'm referring to are the little green ones showing the GC plates installed. The caption is about the bars fitting with the plates.
> 
> So when are you getting the Almera? Is it going to be Yellow? *


Oh, ok... they've probably figured out the camber plate/STB issues since I last checked then!

The Almera will have to wait till I get my Irish citizenship. I'm also purchasing land over there so money will be a bit tight. But I absolutely fell in love with that car when I was over there a few weeks ago. The interior is quite similar to our Spec V. And it's a 3-door! Unfortunately they don't make it in yellow. I'll have to settle for black or silver ;(


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

*what I've heard...*

I've heard that the Stillen plates work with the stillen, or $tillen rather, bar only. The GC plates work with the courtesy bar only, they are not interchangeable though.

I've got one other qiestion...
Right near the passenge-side strut tower, there is a hard line, like the ones that exit the master cylinder. I need to know if the STB will fit around that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: what I've heard...*



SR20Sentra98 said:


> *I've heard that the Stillen plates work with the stillen, or $tillen rather, bar only. The GC plates work with the courtesy bar only, they are not interchangeable though.
> 
> I've got one other qiestion...
> Right near the passenge-side strut tower, there is a hard line, like the ones that exit the master cylinder. I need to know if the STB will fit around that. *


I couldn't tell you for absolute sure but it should. I believe (I'll have to look at my 95 200) that would be the hard brakeline to the rear. I know several people have rear STBs on their 98 SE's so it should work unless your brakeline is misplaced or something (I guess it wouldn't be the first time a fluke like that occured!) You've got me curious to go look at my car now to see what you're talking about. I don't remember anything back there!


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

The pass side bracket isn't a full circle, its a moon shape with a cut out for that line.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

peter96 said:


> *The pass side bracket isn't a full circle, its a moon shape with a cut out for that line. *


Ahhh, I misread that question. I read "right rear passenger side" Your reply makes a lot more sense Peter. My bad...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

thanks a lot fellas, I've got another question. but I've posted it in the tread about suspention techniques, probably right below this thread.


----------

